# Curly sweet gum (In progress)



## kazuma78 (May 28, 2014)

Ive had this thing chucked up for awhile but I havnt had a lot of time to work on it. Got a coat of friction polish on it and hope to put some more on tomorrow, then ill flip it around and do some hollowing. This is a really pretty piece from Kevin (rdnkmedic) and should look really nice when finished. I think im going to use it for a candy bowl. C&C welcome and suggestions welcome as its still in progress. Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (May 28, 2014)

Very nice wood and work, Josh! Makes me look forward even more to getting into the pieces of curly sweet gum I got from Kevin!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 29, 2014)

Looking good Josh! That wood has a lot going on


----------



## kazuma78 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! Its a really piece of wood and im really looking forward to finishing it.


----------



## RayBell (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful piece of wood


----------



## El Guapo (May 30, 2014)

Wow! You've got to be happy with that one, Josh! What a piece of wood, and you did a great job shaping it (I love the proportions). That turquoise just sends it over the top!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 30, 2014)

Wicked cool looking ! I bet your wife claims it


----------



## kazuma78 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks El Guapo! Also, thanks for the cutoffs, I don't remember If I thanked you for those yet or not but they are super cool! And im certain my wife will claim it haha she already loves it and I still have a lot of work yet to go on it!


----------



## SDB777 (May 30, 2014)

Those jaws will hold that size 'tenon'? Or is the 'shiny' blinding me to what I'm seeing?(Cause that is one shiny piece of timber)

Friction polishing didn't start more checking? Thinking the heat from the 'friction' would cause rapid drying(and therefore checking/cracks){who uses the word 'therefore' anymore, I sound 'geeky'} Or was the entire chunk kiln dried or something....

I only ask, cause I don't know.....




Scott (purty awesome chunk) B


----------



## kazuma78 (May 30, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Those jaws will hold that size 'tenon'? Or is the 'shiny' blinding me to what I'm seeing?(Cause that is one shiny piece of timber)
> 
> Friction polishing didn't start more checking? Thinking the heat from the 'friction' would cause rapid drying(and therefore checking/cracks){who uses the word 'therefore' anymore, I sound 'geeky'} Or was the entire chunk kiln dried or something....
> 
> ...


The recess on the inside and outside of the tenon is deep enough and tapered enough for the chuck to hold it whether I do it from the inside or outside. The wood is completely dry but the friction is just enough to heat up the cloth the polish is being applied with and cure and harden the polish on the wood. This is my second time trying it, the first time was met with only partial success but I think I have it figured out now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2014)

That's cool! That sweetgum from Kevin is some of the nicest I've seen!


----------



## Mike Jones (May 31, 2014)

Good going Josh!


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 31, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## David Hill (Jun 1, 2014)

'ats a really nice bowl.
Really like the figure in the wood, & with the turquoise--a guy after my own heart.
Friction polish won't start more checking and looks really good; just wait till you start mixing your own---that's what I do. So many choices.....


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice shape, great figure, everything looks good but what are those short lines that are going across it?

Ray


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 1, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Nice shape, great figure, everything looks good but what are those short lines that are going across it?
> 
> Ray


Are you talking about the wavy black lines? If so that is spalting in the wood. This piece basically has everything but eyes in it. Neat chunk of wood!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 2, 2014)

I've noticed that our sweet gum trees are all dying. I haven't heard anyone talk about it but I just started noticing it lately. Anyone else notice this? Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Those diagonal white lines that are in 2 or 3 photos Josh.
Ray


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Those diagonal white lines that are in 2 or 3 photos Josh.
> Ray


 Those are small inlays of terquoise


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 2, 2014)

OK, some of them looked white. Looking closer I see the color showing in some of them. Thanks for clearing that up for me. Will be glad to see it finished.

Ray


----------

